# Now showing on the PS3 - Amazon VOD



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

It took long enough but it has finally arrived!

Details here
http://blog.us.playstation.com/2012/04/03/ps3-the-first-console-to-offer-amazon-instant-video/

As a Amazon Prime member I have had this on my wish list for the PS3.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

My friends have been waiting for this for a long time, as well. Great to see it finally coming to consoles!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I put a post up about this yesterday in the New section. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw this yesterday in my apps section of my ps3 when I booted it up yesterday. About time Amazon!! ps3 owners have been waiting for this for a long time. It may not be as good as netflix but it does have some unique content that I'm glad to have


----------

